# My Journal...Help...



## --CellTech-- (Mar 16, 2005)

Well this is my journal and i could use some tips and advice and some personal training such as a workout plan. Im 16 and im 5'11 and 175 pounds. Im diabetic and i go to the gym 5 day's a week and train for 1 hour and a half. I eat a lot like 5 meals a day with snacks and take Whey protein and Creatine Monohydrate. I also take Tribulus. 

My workout.

Monday-Chest Abbs
Tuesday-Bie's and Trie's 
Wensday Sholder's Abbs
Thursday Back and Legs
Friday-Chest and Abb's

i do heavy weights with less reps.


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 16, 2005)

stick this in the journal section m8

and if you ahve any specific questions you can ask them in the training section


----------



## --CellTech-- (Mar 16, 2005)

Ah k sorry, pretty new and i didn't realize there was a journal section thanks.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2005)

moved.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 16, 2005)

You're diabetic and you use 'cell-tech'  (aka sugar tech) ?


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 16, 2005)

back and legs on the same day while doing chest twice per week? ugh..


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2005)

i agree, that split needs to go.


----------

